# Pee-wees



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Some of the courses I have been on have them....others might. But since I don't shoot up there and don't have any rug rats I never really payed attention to it.


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

Most of our courses have cub stakes, but I've rarely seen any closer than that.. :noidea: (and they are black.. :lol: )


----------



## watermedic23 (Aug 23, 2006)

Pee Wees are allowed to walk up to a comfortable diistance in 3d venues. For indoor and field, they will usually shoot from the cub stakes.

Chuck


----------



## Slim37KS (Feb 18, 2009)

Our range has Cub stakes but I cant tell you what color they are.....My rug rats are to young yet to attempt any shot over 6-8ft LOL


----------



## tabarch (Sep 20, 2006)

NFAA has the stakes being green and the distances being half of what the cub are, no further than 15yards. the PeeWee information is on page 88 of the NFAA constitution and rules.


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

DCWC does have the Pee Wee stakes, at least on the front side. Only reason I'm sure of that is that Mandy & I installed them. :teeth: I'm reasonably sure the back half has them as well.


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

tabarch said:


> NFAA has the stakes being green and the distances being half of what the cub are, no further than 15yards. the PeeWee information is on page 88 of the NFAA constitution and rules.


:nod: I have just been walking little sarge up half way between the target and the cub stake. He doesn't have the attention span to shoot a full round yet though...got a picture or 2 on my phone on Saturday. May have to post them up if I can find a data cord ...


----------



## tabarch (Sep 20, 2006)

psargeant said:


> :nod: I have just been walking little sarge up half way between the target and the cub stake. He doesn't have the attention span to shoot a full round yet though...got a picture or 2 on my phone on Saturday. May have to post them up if I can find a data cord ...


great, that's what we need more Sarges on the range:thumbs_up lets see the pics, it won't be very long and he'll be outshooting you


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

tabarch said:


> great, that's what we need more Sarges on the range:thumbs_up lets see the pics, it won't be very long and he'll be outshooting you


You got that right:wink: it don't take much to outshoot me...I couldn't find my data cord yesterday...maybe I can e-mail the file to myself today...


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

Here we go, from Saturday at the Moo-tel...
Sarge jr shooting his genesis pro...


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

Little sarge and his recurve...


----------



## LoneEagle0607 (Jan 15, 2008)

They are so cute and growing so fast. Won't be long Sarge Jr. will be outshooting you


----------



## CRAZYRICK1 (Dec 26, 2009)

We have cub stakes, but no pee-wee stakes at Lee county Archers. I just let my 8 year old daughter shoot from 7 or 8 yards, and she's doing great.
She can shoot 56 arrows without breaking a sweat and is scoring about a 200 average. Not bad for 3 months experience, shooting barebow recurve


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

LoneEagle0607 said:


> They are so cute and growing so fast. Won't be long Sarge Jr. will be outshooting you


Like that's hard to do, but you're right...they're growing up fast...too fast...


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

tabarch said:


> great, that's what we need more Sarges on the range:thumbs_up lets see the pics, it won't be very long and he'll be outshooting you


NO WE DON'T!!!!! One Sarge is MORE than enough!!!:shade:


----------



## CarlV (Mar 12, 2008)

We let the little guys/gals shot from where they are comfortable. Interestingly, they often pick distances that are pretty challenging.

They also "win" a trophy every time.


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

Spoon13 said:


> NO WE DON'T!!!!! One Sarge is MORE than enough!!!:shade:


There can be only 1... Thank god for that right???


CarlV said:


> We let the little guys/gals shot from where they are comfortable. Interestingly, they often pick distances that are pretty challenging.
> 
> They also "win" a trophy every time.


Pretty much what I do with little sarge...with my older son, I almost immediately started challenging him, he instantly was having fun and wanting/needing that...my youngest is a whole different animal. He would simply quit if I was to challenge him, so I just let him shoot where he is comfortable...

I just try to make sure they are both having fun...just each has different needs in those areas...


----------



## andy1996 (Feb 15, 2004)

We have Peewee stakes at our range, as a rule of thumb we usually do a 15 yard stake for adult targets 50 yards or longer, 10 yard stakes for 30-49 and 5 yard stakes for 10-29 yards. This way a little one only needs 3 pins--5-10-15 and can get some confidence built up.


----------

